# Don't Buy Maxima Navigation System



## sdhawk (May 21, 2011)

I have a 2010 Maxima and I love the car but I will never buy a built in navigation system again. First it won't let you do a lot of things if the car is moving. Even if someone is in the pssenger seat that could do it safely. Also my $200.00 Tom Tom has points of interest in it that my Maxima navigation does not. Several times on my last trip I would try the Maxima first then go to the Tom Tom and find it. But my biggest gripe with it is the updates on it. I recently bought the update as mine was 3 years old. The updates were on sale for 179.00. Tom Tom and Garmin systems all have free map updates. The update was 5 cd's and it took about an hour and a half to do it. Also the key has to be on so my car was running that hour and a half while I updated it. They also don't send the liscense key with it so I had to call Nissan to get it. They were closed so had to leave on my trip and take my Tom Tom with me. The following Tuesday I got the number. It was supposed to be on my receipt but I could not find it on any of my emails.Someone once said the maps would update through sattelite radio but I could not get that accomplished. My Maxima has a usb port which would make it easier and faster to get the update through a computer, put it on a usb drive, and download it to the system. Also the system could be made to access all functions if someone is sitting in the passenger seat. Like I said. This will be my last built in navigation system. Maybe my last Nissan.


----------



## attilapo (Jun 15, 2013)

is it really ?my friend has built a car DVD player including a navigation system in his car. i think it is helpful.even when you are driving .and i also plan to buy one the next month


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Consumer Reports recently stated that you are better off with a portable navigation system like Garmin or Tom-Tom than purchasing a vehicle with a built-in Navi. Repairs are cheaper and simpler if it breaks (a couple hundred dollar replacement portable Navi is much cheaper than the $2000 vehicle Navi plus labor and you don't have to deal with the hassle) and the updates are cheaper and easier, as mentioned above. Plus, you can stick it in your pocket and take it with you!.


----------

